# I think I have a real issue here



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

Today I pulled the codes from my 86 ZX. And I'm very unhappy with what I've found.

13 ----- Cylinder Head Temp sensor
23 ----- Idle switch
31 ----- Load circuit open or ECU malfunction


Now here's my problem. The car is hard to start. And when it does, it'll only idle about 500rpms. I have to keep my foot on the throttle so it won't die out. And if I rev it past 2500, the motor will die until rpms drop to 1000 rpms, then it'll rev again to 2500 and die back to 1000. 

I fear that the ECU is shot. And I was thinking it was the MAF.

If it indeed my ECU, what number of ecu am I supposed to be looking for? It's a 1986 N/A with auto. Right now it has a 25 in it. But it looks to be a JY unit that must have replace the original. I just want to know the exact one I should be looking for.


Sounds like I'll be replacing a few more things on this car than I first intended to.

Anyone want to confirm my findings or lend me thier past experiences with these codes?

Any help is greatly appreciated.



Wink


----------



## Nismofreak240 (Jun 25, 2006)

*On The Same Boat*

I wish i knew what to tell you. But im in the same boat. I have an 84 300zx MT and it wont even start. We've narrowed the problem down to the ECU but theres at least 6 different ECUs for 1984 alone, and the number only goes up as the year does. However i did find a website, where you can find out the exact ID code for your ECU if you want to check it out. The site is www.ECUDirect.com but unless your trying to spend $600 for a brand new one, i am finding it close to impossible to locate a WORKING used one for my car. I have an extra ECU that isnt the right kind, the number on it is A18-632-661, if you want to check the number on that site to make sure it will work for your car, and if it will, id be glad to find it a new home out of my garage. Good luck with your car, and hopefully somebody with a little more experience with these problems can give us a hand with these ECUs.


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, upon searching, I've found that you can use any year (84-89) ecu for our motors. Provided that the O2 sensor and injectors are for that ecu. The only thing to watch out for is for us automatic owners, we can't use the manual ecu's. And if you get a california ecu, the only difference is the addition of an exhaust gas temp sensor. So this information, if I'm reading it right, brings new hope to me.


Please, if I have this information incorrect, someone correct me on my readings.


Wink


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

Nismofreak240 said:


> I wish i knew what to tell you. But im in the same boat. I have an 84 300zx MT and it wont even start. We've narrowed the problem down to the ECU but theres at least 6 different ECUs for 1984 alone, and the number only goes up as the year does. However i did find a website, where you can find out the exact ID code for your ECU if you want to check it out. The site is www.ECUDirect.com but unless your trying to spend $600 for a brand new one, i am finding it close to impossible to locate a WORKING used one for my car. I have an extra ECU that isnt the right kind, the number on it is A18-632-661, if you want to check the number on that site to make sure it will work for your car, and if it will, id be glad to find it a new home out of my garage. Good luck with your car, and hopefully somebody with a little more experience with these problems can give us a hand with these ECUs.



The spare ecu you have is for an 85 non-turbo with automatic trans and federal emmissions.

PM me with the price you wish to release it for.
I am interested.


----------



## HollyLover (May 22, 2006)

*ECU's*

I just replaced the ecu in my 87n/a 5spd. You are correct about the ecu being compatible with most of the older z's. I am using an ecu from an 85 auto with analog guages. My car is a 5spd with digital guages. im not sure about the automatic being an issue the guy from z31.com told me it didnt matter but that might be because my car is stick shift. But i know the turbo and na are not the same at all. And also certain cars from 86 came with high impediancd fuel injectors so try to avoid ecu's from 86 unless your car is an 86 in that case u need the high impedience ecu. Anyway the car is blowing blue smoke out of the exhaust now that i got it running. The same junk yard has a vg30et(turbo) from an 87 for 150$ so im gunna snag it this week and swap it on my vacation from work. All i should need is the engine, wiring harness, Ecu, crossmember, and downpipe from the turbo, as well as the intake piping and some odds and ends. Wish me luck guys


----------



## Nismofreak240 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Be Careful*

Are u sure that junkyard VG is in good enough condition to just drop on into ur car? 150 is a nice deal on an engine like that, id just check it all out b4 throwing it into something and finding out u have a problem bigger than just blue smoke coming from the tail pipe. U might wanna invest in a cheap rebuild kit...just in case. Not tryin to tell u what to do tho man, thanx for all the info on the ECUs tho, now i just have to find a decent one that might work, any idea of a place i can order one thats guaranteed to work and doesnt cost 500 bucks?


----------



## HollyLover (May 22, 2006)

http://www.partsamerica.com/ProductList.aspx?parttype=248&ptset=A&searchfor=Engine+Computer

Its about 350$ from here. The motor has like 89,000 miles on it. The car was hit in the read and totaled. I would like to do a quick rebuild on it but i dont have the time or money for it. The guy at the junkyard told me that it ran really good and he gave me a 30 day warranty with it. He will refund my money without the engine back if it isnt any good. I work 6 days a week and hardly have time to do the swap at all. Its probably gunna take me at least 3 or 4 weekends to do it and that includes working in the shop an then going to work sunday nite cause i work 3rd shift.


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I replaced the CHTS and TPS. Put a new timing belt on her. And now when I go to start the car, it's not different. Still turns over and sputters for a second or two, then dies. 

I pulled the codes again today. This time I only get a 41 (fuel temp sensor). 

Anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## Nismofreak240 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Save Your Self*

Yeah i know wut its like to have neither time nor money to work on a car, but a rebuild kit is around 400 and can be really worth it in the long run. U might want to sacrafice a weekend and just rip that motor apart and throw some new innards in it. Couldnt hurt, and then u know the motor is in good condition. Most rebuild kits include all new rings and seals, and new crank bearings, some higher priced ones even come with a new oil pump, timing chain and tensioners, its worth the time and effort, give it a thought. BTW, anyone looking for a good KA24DE engine and auto tranny? its got about 80,000 miles on it 200 obo.


----------



## Nismofreak240 (Jun 25, 2006)

*MAF*

If its still sputtering when you start it, it might be running lean, check the MAF sensor...other than that i have no clue.


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Nismofreak240 said:


> I wish i knew what to tell you. But im in the same boat. I have an 84 300zx MT and it wont even start. We've narrowed the problem down to the ECU but theres at least 6 different ECUs for 1984 alone, and the number only goes up as the year does. However i did find a website, where you can find out the exact ID code for your ECU if you want to check it out. The site is www.ECUDirect.com but unless your trying to spend $600 for a brand new one, i am finding it close to impossible to locate a WORKING used one for my car. I have an extra ECU that isnt the right kind, the number on it is A18-632-661, if you want to check the number on that site to make sure it will work for your car, and if it will, id be glad to find it a new home out of my garage. Good luck with your car, and hopefully somebody with a little more experience with these problems can give us a hand with these ECUs.


I think I have a ECU for a 84 NA MT. If you still are looking for one let me know. The car was a parts car I picked up for $100. I stripped it and used the MT for a swap for my auto in my 85. The car ran well before I pulled the motor and stripped it. Body was a rust case. I would let the ECU go for shipping and a small handling fee.


----------



## Nismofreak240 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Interested*

Yes, im still very actively looking for that kind of ECU, as long as it works, I live in VA, so if you could figure out how much shipping would be, i can get your address and send u a money order for the ECU, thanx


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Nismofreak240 said:


> Yes, im still very actively looking for that kind of ECU, as long as it works, I live in VA, so if you could figure out how much shipping would be, i can get your address and send u a money order for the ECU, thanx


Private message me with your email and I will send you a photo and the numbers off it. What is your zip code and I can figure out shipping. I am in FL so to Va should not be too much. Can you pay pal?


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

IT's ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!

Another Z owner loaned me a MAF and ECU to help me further troubleshoot my issues. Well, today I swapped out the MAF. It fired right up and maintained a "decent" idle. It idles a bit low, and wants to stall. But I'll have that fixed today when I adjust the ignition timing and idle adjustment. I'm just happy it's running again.

Thanks for all of your help.


Wink


----------



## Nismofreak240 (Jun 25, 2006)

*TPS*

No problem man, try adjusting the throttle position sensor too to fix ur idling problem if all else fails


----------

